# Fox News Blog from Afghanistan



## AWP (May 29, 2008)

The guy is very descriptive (he should be, he's a pro) of the terrain, Chinook flights, and the country as a whole. The tone of the article is optimistic (even if I'm not) about Afghhanistan's future. It does mention that this won't be over soon, some changes will take a generation or more.

Start from the bottom and work your up through the articles. They are long reads, but very descriptive.

Enjoy.

http://onthescene.blogs.foxnews.com/category/jon-scott-exclusive/


----------



## Typhoon (May 29, 2008)

Looks like a very interesting blog, FF. I will read it more when I get home. Thanks for posting the link...


----------



## ROS (May 29, 2008)

Shweet, weekend reading! Looks great so far.


----------

